# '08 Clubman S with a blown engine



## Scubapiper (Mar 15, 2008)

I've got an '08 Clubman S with a blown engine. A couple of questions. The shop states that there was no oil and no coolant and oil all over the back of the engine. Seems to me like there was a catastrophic failure in some system, no idiot lights came on the car was running fine. Not saying I didn't do something completely moronic but on the other had I don't think so, coolant was checked and topped off a couple of weeks ago. I was going to contact Mini and see what if anything they can do for me. I bought the car used so I suspect they are unable to assist. The car was bought back by Mini under California lemon law and had a new tranny installed. I doubt that makes any difference either.

Assuming the above is correct, I'm looking for a good used engine. Been on ebay and www.car-part.com I have a couple of viable options but would love to find a car that has been rear ended, t-boned or something similar with a good engine. Mine had 75k on it hate to go with something with a ton more miles. I'd also be interested if someone here has a good used engine they are looking to convert to cash.

Final question: I've never done an engine in a front wheel drive, looked at the Bentleys and nothing looks all that overly complicated but would like opinions/advice of those that may have done an engine swap.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xkecoupe (Jul 4, 2015)

I also have a blown engine in my 08 clubman. It is not the S model. Do you know what engines will fit? Base, Convertible,etc? I am willing to change over all external parts including intake and exhaust manifolds. Thanks Joe


----------

